# Please vote no on AB5



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

Calling on all drivers and people to vote NO on AB5. Stop Dara!!!! Surfs have rights!!!!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

AB5 said:


> Surfs have rights!!!!


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

AB5 said:


> Calling on all drivers and people to vote NO on AB5. Stop Dara!!!! Surfs have rights!!!!


I believe you mean Prop22. 
A lot of paxholes will vote "YES" to it. They are more number than Drivers in CA. Driver's wills will mean nothing.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Been a while since your last AB5 thread. Where the hell you been? You were missed.


----------



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

AB5 said:


> Calling on all drivers and people to vote NO on AB5. Stop Dara!!!! Surfs have rights!!!!


AB5 is a law that took effect January 1, 2020. :confusion:


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

I'm getting board of talking about surfs.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

AB5 said:


> Surfs have rights!!!!


What about Smurfs?

#BlueLivesMatter

Does anybody else think Smurfette is a bit of a hottie?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

AB5 said:


> View attachment 504536


TESLA !

LOOKS GOOD ABLAZE IN ANY COLOR !

HAPPENS OFTEN ALSO.

( HOPE YOUR EMERGENCY PERSONEL ARE CERTIFIED IN ELECTRIC VEHICLE RESCUE . . .
OR THEY WILL WATCH YOU BURN. . . .)

Often. . .E.V. fires can not be Extinguished.























Perhaps
Elon builds them that way on purpose ?

Maybe he is a " Pyro"!

More Teslas burst into flames than Pintos have in 40 years !


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Voting no is a vote for racism.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

AB5 said:


> View attachment 504536


Death Traps !
" unsafe at Any Speed" !

Burst into flames when Parked !

Explode in Collisions !


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

AB5 said:


> Calling on all drivers and people to vote NO on AB5. Stop Dara!!!! Surfs have rights!!!!


You moron, AB5 was passed by voters in November 2019. You really should go find a deep hole and jump in it. Thank God that almost everybody else in Texas is smarter than you are. Forget about AB5, it is in the history books. Change your screen name to "DumberThanDirt" and go get an education.



IthurstwhenIP said:


> Voting no is a vote for racism.


You must be related to the AB5 dude in Texas.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Voting no is a vote for racism.


I see a no as a vote for anti-Keynesian neo-classical imperialism.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> What about Smurfs?
> 
> #BlueLivesMatter
> 
> ...


Apparently every other male stuff
... she's the only woman
Can you say hoochie


----------



## Areyousure (Feb 4, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Death Traps !
> " unsafe at Any Speed" !
> 
> Burst into flames when Parked !
> ...


The news owns your mind. What's more likely to catch fire, gas or a battery?

According to a recent FEMA report, "from 2014 to 2016 an estimated 171,500 highway vehicle fires occurred in the United States, resulting in an annual average of 345 deaths; 1,300 injuries; and $1.1 billion in property loss. These highway vehicle fires accounted for 13 percent of fires responded to by fire departments across the nation"


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

AB5 said:


> Calling on all drivers and people to vote NO on AB5. Stop Dara!!!! Surfs have rights!!!!


You can't vote on AB5, only the CA legislature can, and they already did. It's law now, but Uber and Lyft are challenging it.

However, I suspect you mean Proposition 22, which I will vote in favor of. So you mean "yes" on 22 which will nullify AB5 on Uber and Lyft. I don't now how 22 will affect UberEats, DD, and GH.

Because of Uber and Lyft's popularity in CA, I expect that it will pass. There are far more riders of RS than there are drivers who will vote against it.

Proposition 22 has an interesting feature, it states that Uber and Lyft will pay drivers 30 cents per mile milieage allowance, and that's new. However, is that for every mile logged to and from destination? or just 'when app is engaged after picking up passenger' ? I suspect it's the latter, so we'll need to see the fine print.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Jst1dreamr said:


> You moron, AB5 was passed by voters in November 2019. You really should go find a deep hole and jump in it. Thank God that almost everybody else in Texas is smarter than you are. Forget about AB5, it is in the history books. Change your screen name to "DumberThanDirt" and go get an education.


You might want to check your facts before engaging in name calling. AB5 was passed in September 2019 by the California state legislature. It wasn't on the ballot in November for voters to decide on the issue.



AB5 said:


> Surfs have rights!!!!


i think you mean "serfs." :laugh:


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> Apparently every other male stuff
> ... she's the only woman
> Can you say hoochie


How did all of those other smurfs get made though? All the rest of them are her cousins or brothers. &#128562;


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Vote for Prop 22.

So drivers have neither the rights of employees nor the rights of independent contractors.

Exactly what Uber and Lyft want, "a third class of worker" with the rights of neither.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

observer said:


> Vote for Prop 22.
> 
> So drivers have neither the rights of employees nor the rights of independent contractors.
> 
> Exactly what Uber and Lyft want, "a third class of worker" with the rights of neither.


Why are you commenting
Aren't you supposed to observe


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> Why are you commenting
> Aren't you supposed to observe


All Commentators Are Bastards.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> All Commentators Are Bastards.


Truth 
Wait is that an acab 
Sigh


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> Truth
> Wait is that an acab
> Sigh


I only say ACAB ironically as I don't actually believe ACAB. &#128512;


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> I only say ACAB ironically as I don't actually believe ACAB. &#128512;


Ty


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> You might want to check your facts before engaging in name calling. AB5 was passed in September 2019 by the California state legislature. It wasn't on the ballot in November for voters to decide on the issue.
> 
> 
> i think you mean "serfs." :laugh:


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

Who is John Galt? said:


> What about Smurfs?
> 
> #BlueLivesMatter
> 
> ...


She is only 7 years old.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> She is only 7 years old.


Smells like Biden material


----------



## Areyousure (Feb 4, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> You can't vote on AB5, only the CA legislature can, and they already did. It's law now, but Uber and Lyft are challenging it.
> 
> However, I suspect you mean Proposition 22, which I will vote in favor of. So you mean "yes" on 22 which will nullify AB5 on Uber and Lyft. I don't now how 22 will affect UberEats, DD, and GH.
> 
> ...


You are more informed than most. Yet you admit right here that you want to vote for something based on how you think it will affect you, and that you are unsure how the proposition affects others. Being that you are unsure the totality of prop22 we can assume you actually don't know how it will affect you.

I see this across the board with politics. "It's bad for me, I don't care about you." Then the ironic part is the stance is formed on information provided by the proponents and in reality the legislation could hurt even you. Look who is supporting each side. Yeson22 is yeson more uber abuse. Edit* PAID FOR BY UBER WITH MONEY FROM YOUR LABOR


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Older Chauffeur said:


> You might want to check your facts before engaging in name calling. AB5 was passed in September 2019 by the California state legislature. It wasn't on the ballot in November for voters to decide on the issue.
> 
> 
> i think you mean "serfs." :laugh:


You are correct on that. It does not change my message to the OP from Texas.


----------



## TRugen (Aug 28, 2020)

Who is John Galt? said:


> What about Smurfs?
> 
> #BlueLivesMatter
> 
> ...


Not at all. Not even cute.

Just because you make something into a cartoon doesn't mean that it's automatically cute.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TRugen said:


> Not at all. Not even cute.
> 
> Just because you make something into a cartoon doesn't mean that it's automatically cute.


"







" Picture is worth 1,000 words "


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Jst1dreamr said:


> Thank God that almost everybody else in Texas is smarter than you are.


Please don't call him/her a Texan. What an abomination.  If he/she really is from Texas, he/she must be one of the droves of the damn transplants from Commiefornia that have flocked here and are spreading their BS.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> Please don't call him/her a Texan. What an abomination.  If he/she really is from Texas, he/she must be one of the droves of the damn transplants from Commiefornia that have flocked here and are spreading their BS.


Beware! Look what they to this beautiful state. It is ruined.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

AB5 said:


> Calling on all drivers and people to vote NO on AB5. Stop Dara!!!! Surfs have rights!!!!


AB5 is a done deal Law from the California Legislators and i't a law meandering it's way through the courts.
You mean Prop 22.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> She is only 7 years old.


Considering she made her first appearance and has been around  since 1966 it is hard to imagine that she is still 7 years old.

.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Considering she made her first appearance and has been around  since 1966 it is hard to imagine that she is still 7 years old.
> 
> .


Cartoon characters don't age like humans do.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> Cartoon characters don't age like humans do.


No they don't, but I find it very disappointing that you seem to lack basic knowledge of the Smurfs, and Smurfology in general.

As any Smurf scholar will tell you, Smurfette was created by the evil Gargamel, which explains her original position as the only female Smurf in the village.

Gargamel created her to infiltrate the Smurf Village and create discord among the other Smurfs so they would destroy themselves. He released Smurfette into the forest, where she was found by Hefty Smurf and taken to the village. At the time of her entry to the Smurf Village she was clearly already an adult.

It wasn't until she nearly flooded the village that she was put on trial for her misdeeds. At this point the pressure and guilt got to her and she began to have second thoughts. She admitted to have been working for Gargamel, but repented and pleaded that she didnt want to be evil, so Papa Smurf agreed to transform her into a real smurf with a spell from one of his spellbooks.

When she subsequently returned, she was introduced as the Smurfette everyone knows; sporting blonde hair, heels, and a frilly dress.

As she was created as an adult by Gargamel, it is very difficult to understand how she might be 7 years old.

This is very important. :biggrin: I'm sure you'll agree in these troubled times, the last thing we need is fake news about the Smurfs.

.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I see a no as a vote for anti-Keynesian neo-classical imperialism.


Yea, yea; what he said ...


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

Who is John Galt? said:


> No they don't, but I find it very disappointing that you seem to lack basic knowledge of the Smurfs, and Smurfology in general.
> 
> As any Smurf scholar will tell you, Smurfette was created by the evil Gargamel, which explains her original position as the only female Smurf in the village.
> 
> ...


So I can get a guilt free boner now?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

The op is from Dallas, why is the op trying to influence something that’s not in their state? Go mind your own business and let people that actually live in California have their opinion. I don’t want to be an employee for only for one company, I have multiple gig apps and by voting against prop 22 will force me to choose one. If I wanted to be an employee I would already be working for someone else. Vote yes on prop 22 and don’t listen to this out of state influencer


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Who is John Galt? said:


> No they don't, but I find it very disappointing that you seem to lack basic knowledge of the Smurfs, and Smurfology in general.
> 
> As any Smurf scholar will tell you, Smurfette was created by the evil Gargamel, which explains her original position as the only female Smurf in the village.
> 
> ...


The writer of the Smurfs sounds like an incel. Isn't that what Gargamel is supposed to be?

That mythology is pretty messed up.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

NicFit said:


> The op is from Dallas, why is the op trying to influence something that's not in their state? Go mind your own business and let people that actually live in California have their opinion. I don't want to be an employee for only for one company, I have multiple gig apps and by voting against prop 22 will force me to choose one. If I wanted to be an employee I would already be working for someone else. Vote yes on prop 22 and don't listen to this out of state influencer


A freedom loving Californian?
I just KNEW there had to be one out there ...


----------



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

Vote no on Prop 22 and stop Czar Dara and General Zimmer. Free the Surfs!!!!!


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Sorry, but Prop 22 is not in my state. Maybe you should post your AB5 and Prop 22 crap in the CA sub-forums.


----------



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

Soon to free Surfs in Chicago!!!!!

AB5 is coming to all states soooon!!!! Stop serfin and start surfin.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

AB5 said:


> Vote no on Prop 22 and stop Czar Dara and General Zimmer. Free the Surfs!!!!!


How about you keep dreaming of that magical minimum wage earnings and I will vote Yes on 22.

That work for you?


----------



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

How about letting Uber go by the law!!!

Serfs need people to vote NO ON Prop 22


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> A freedom loving Californian?
> I just KNEW there had to be one out there ...


Lol, yeah I have no idea why I'm still here, was born and raised so I don't want to leave because of liberals trash. If prop 22 fails I will be moving to Nevada though. Tired of the stupid laws here and this is the last one


----------



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

Please vote no on Prop 22. Stop being a Uber Serf. We can be employees and get SDI and Unemployment. Way better dudes!!! Surf is up Dara and Zimmer!!! No on Prop 22 keep AB5 the LAW!!!!!


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

Thank You Lorena Gonzalez for trying a freeing the Surfs!!!! Lorena for President!!!!


----------



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> A freedom loving Californian?
> I just KNEW there had to be one out there ...


Lorena Gonzalez AB5. YES

No on Prop 22


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

AB5 said:


> Lorena Gonzalez AB5. YES
> 
> No on Prop 22


AB5 sucks
Vote yes on Prop 22
Don't listen to some out of state wacko


----------



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

Prop 22 vote no. Follow state and federal law. Be a employee.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

AB5 said:


> Thank You Lorena Gonzalez for trying a freeing the Surfs!!!! Lorena for President!!!!


Nothing but a communist, take your wack ideas to China


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

AB5 said:


> Prop 22 vote no. Follow state and federal law. Be a employee.


You be a wage slave, I want my own independent contractor status

I didn't start doing ride share so I can have a boss, be on someone else's schedule and have other people meddle in my affairs, take your commie crap elsewhere and stay out of my state and my business


----------



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

Lorena lives in San Diego. Americas finest city and home to AB5.


----------



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

Law states drivers are employees. Uber breaks laws.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

AB5 said:


> Lorena lives in San Diego. Americas finest city and home to AB5.


Trash, we need to get rid of these communists and take back our state


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

AB5 said:


> Law states drivers are employees. Uber breaks laws.


California did AB5 behind everyone backs and screwed over every independent contractor, do you know why? So they can collect my state taxes, not because they give a damn about drivers


----------



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

So Dara is trying to help drivers?? You trust Dara? The company that cuts wages and doesn't even talk to you let alone negotiate a contract?

AB5 for life!!! For all states


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

AB5 said:


> So Dara is trying to help drivers?? You trust Dara? The company that cuts wages and doesn't even talk to you let alone negotiate a contract?


You think I only work for Dara? And when was the last time you turned on Uber? You know you can set your rates now?

AB5 makes you a wage slave


----------



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

NicFit said:


> California did AB5 behind everyone backs and screwed over every independent contractor, do you know why? So they can collect my state taxes, not because they give a damn about drivers


You don't feel you owe state income tax


----------



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

You are a Serf to Dara. All people need AB5

Oh so you work for Dara sometimes? See employee of Dara sometimes.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

AB5 said:


> You don't feel you owe state income tax


I pay my taxes as a LLC and I don't want your slave wage junk


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

AB5 said:


> You are a Serf to Dara. All people need AB5


Never going to happen, I'm leaving the state if they try to make me a wage slave again

I don't want to see Dara or coworkers or office drama or bosses. It what make me happy doing this, take your wage slave stuff and shove it


----------



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

Did you get unemployment??


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

I got it for this kung-flu, you think you get unemployment if you open up a shop and it fails? No, that's how it works, you want to be on your own then you should know the risks

AB5 was in a way a good thing, now these companies know they can't just keep going lower and lower, Prop 22 guarantees 13 an hour and .30 a mile for expenses without making us employees, gives access to medical (I have mine taken care of) and other things, here's what in Prop 22 about the wages


----------



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

We are employees. Pay are taxes


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

NicFit said:


> I got it for this kung-flu, you think you get unemployment if you open up a shop and it fails? No, that's how it works, you want to be on your own then you should know the risks
> 
> AB5 was in a way a good thing, now these companies know they can't just keep going lower and lower, Prop 22 guarantees 13 an hour and .30 a mile for expenses without making us employees, gives access to medical (I have mine taken care of) and other things, here's what in Prop 22 about the wages
> 
> ...


They haven't even passed Prop 22 and they are already trying to cheat you out of $2.40 an hour.

Minimum Wage in Los Angeles is 15 bux an hour.










Typical Uber, they shorted you 48 bux in their example.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

AB5 said:


> We are employees. Pay are taxes


I didn't do rideshare to be a slave wage, only a communist wants more taxes


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

observer said:


> They haven't even passed Prop 22 and they are already trying to cheat you out of $2.40 an hour.
> 
> Minimum Wage in Los Angeles is 15 bux an hour.
> 
> View attachment 505146


Did you read it, it said 120% of minimum wages, they use $13 as an example so you can see how they will do it


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

NicFit said:


> Did you read it, it said 120% of minimum wages, they use $12 as an example so you can see how they will do it


No they state that the minimum wage is 13 dollars an hour in Los Angeles.

They are lying.

It's 15 dollars an hour.

Read your own link.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Probably someone used information prior to the change and didn't see the new info, if they don't get it right when they start people will complain



observer said:


> No they state that the minimum wage is 13 dollars an hour in Los Angeles.
> 
> They are lying.
> 
> ...


I'm not the one that made that, that came out of the Uber app, when it goes live I bet they fix it


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

NicFit said:


> Probably someone used information prior to the change and didn't see the new info, if they don't get it right when they start people will complain


The minimum wage increase has been approved for a couple years.

How can Uber not know that the minimum wage in Los Angeles is 15 dollars an hour?

That isn't a mistake.

That is an outright lie.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

https://www.minimum-wage.org/californiaSomeone at Uber probably just used this and didn't do their homework properly

It does list on that site that LA is higher, someone just used the state wage and didn't look at the local wage


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

NicFit said:


> Probably someone used information prior to the change and didn't see the new info, if they don't get it right when they start people will complain
> 
> 
> I'm not the one that made that, that came out of the Uber app, when it goes live I bet they fix it


I doubt it.

Uber thinks drivers won't notice.

Better get it in writing.

(Edited out some faulty information on my part.)


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

observer said:


> I doubt it.
> 
> Uber thinks drivers won't notice.
> 
> ...


People will complain and they'll fix it or they will pass new laws


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

NicFit said:


> People will complain and they'll fix it or they will pass new laws


Lol. Did you read the proposition?

It will take an act of God to change anything.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

observer said:


> Lol. Did you read the proposition?
> 
> It will take an act of God to change anything.


Good, tired of crap changing every other day. You don't like it go find something else


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://ballotpedia.org/California_...tractors_and_Labor_Policies_Initiative_(2020)


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

observer said:


> https://ballotpedia.org/California_...tractors_and_Labor_Policies_Initiative_(2020)


Vote yes &#128526;&#128077;


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

NicFit said:


> Good, tired of crap changing every other day. You don't like it go find something else


Go read it. You are the one that believes Ubers got your back.

They do and they keep sticking a knife in your back. You keep saying keep stabbing me, please keep on.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Considering she made her first appearance and has been around  since 1966 it is hard to imagine that she is still 7 years old.
> 
> .


I remember my scary monster of a grandmother having green smurfs on her mantle in about 1976. I didn't realize they'd been around for ten years prior.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Why people trust Uber at all is mindboggling.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

observer said:


> Go read it. You are the one that believes Ubers got your back.
> 
> They do and they keep sticking a knife in your back. You keep saying keep stabbing me, please keep on.


I only see a bunch of liberal wackos that are against it, you want socialist America then by all means oppose this. I want my freedom and don't want to be a slave wage anymore. Why do you think I like rideshare, no bosses, no coworkers, no conforming to their communist ways. Vote yes and support capitalism, you don't like it then go do something else









I trust Dara over these so called officials, they are what the worst of what America is becoming, I think they are just communists now in disguise of Democrats


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

NicFit said:


> I only see a bunch of liberal wackos that are against it, you want socialist America then by all means oppose this. I want my freedom and don't want to be a slave wage anymore. Why do you think I like rideshare, no bosses, no coworkers, no conforming to their communist ways. Vote yes and support capitalism, you don't like it then go do something else


Lol, support capitalism.

Yea, right.



NicFit said:


> I only see a bunch of liberal wackos that are against it, you want socialist America then by all means oppose this. I want my freedom and don't want to be a slave wage anymore. Why do you think I like rideshare, no bosses, no coworkers, no conforming to their communist ways. Vote yes and support capitalism, you don't like it then go do something else
> 
> View attachment 505151
> 
> I trust Dara over these so called officials, they are what the worst of what America is becoming, I think they are just communists now in disguise of Democrats


Your buddy Dara loves drivers with low reading comprehension skills.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

observer said:


> Lol, support capitalism.
> 
> Yea, right.


Yeah, these officials are going to take everything from you and make it part of the state, it's called communism, if they oppose this then you know it's the wrong thing to oppose, they will take everything from you and make it part of the state, sounds like communism to me


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

NicFit said:


> Yeah, these officials are going to take everything from you and make it part of the state, it's called communism, if they oppose this then you know it's the wrong thing to oppose, they will take everything from you and make it part of the state, sounds like communism to me


Like you wrote earlier, Nevada might be a better fit for you.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

observer said:


> Like you wrote earlier, Nevada might be a better fit for you.
> 
> View attachment 505154


Yeah, I was born and raised in California but now it's becoming too liberal, people here are becoming dumber by the day and think that they should get everything handed to them. If Prop 22 passes and it's favored right now then you can take your own advice and go find a new job since you want to be an employee so bad


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

NicFit said:


> Yeah, I was born and raised in California but now it's becoming too liberal, people here are becoming dumber by the day and think that they should get everything handed to them. If Prop 22 passes and it's favored right now then you can take your own advice and go find a new job since you want to be an employee so bad


"people here are becoming dumber by the day"

Your words, not mine.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

observer said:


> "people here are becoming dumber by the day"
> 
> Your words, not mine.


Don't know what happened, these liberals are spreading like a plague and screwing everything up, used to be a nice place to live, LA though has always sucked, that place need to be paved over and started over and San Fransisco has become a toilet city. Need to flush and get rid of the crap. Hoping that the cities figure out that liberals aren't good for them but probably not, they keep getting dumber and dumber


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

NicFit said:


> Vote yes &#128526;&#128077;


Actually, It looks like you _may _be right. The actual bill states that the higher minimum will apply.

Looks like Ubers left hand doesn't know what its right hand is doing.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

observer said:


> Actually, It looks like you _may _be right. The actual bill states that the higher minimum will apply.
> 
> Looks like Ubers left hand doesn't know what its right hand is doing.


Nothing is finalized, I'm sure some pr guy didn't do his homework, if it's $15 in LA they will do $15 x 1.2. I think Prop 22 addresses the shortcomings of rideshare but doesn't tie you down to being a wage slave. I don't think anything will be perfect but becoming an employee isn't in our best interests. If you become an employee for one company what happens when the app goes down for a week or you get the background check offline junk? You can't just hop on another app to keep your income from being zero if your an employee. They still need to work on it so we are treat better but if prop 22 fails they are going to treat drivers so bad. You have to accept and complete every ping at 1am. You really think your going to be free to choose what you can and can't do as an employee? Just think of forced 1am pool rides, that's what an employee will have to do


----------



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

NicFit said:


> I only see a bunch of liberal wackos that are against it, you want socialist America then by all means oppose this. I want my freedom and don't want to be a slave wage anymore. Why do you think I like rideshare, no bosses, no coworkers, no conforming to their communist ways. Vote yes and support capitalism, you don't like it then go do something else
> 
> View attachment 505151
> 
> I trust Dara over these so called officials, they are what the worst of what America is becoming, I think they are just communists now in disguise of Democrats


So you trust a greedy company who has never given you a raise? Uber gives you nothing and takes all your work. Vote No on Prop 22. Kamala Harris loves Prop 22. Tony West works for Uber.


----------



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

All the Surfers love AB5. This is the law of the land and Serf!!!!!


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

AB5 said:


> So you trust a greedy company who has never given you a raise? Uber gives you nothing and takes all your work. Vote No on Prop 22. Kamala Harris loves Prop 22. Tony West works for Uber.


What ever Kamala Harris is against I'm for, I'm not buying into this socialist nonsense. You think Uber treats you bad now, wait until your an employee and have to do the drunk shift and can't refuse pool rides. Don't want to do the drunk shift? Your fired, that's what will happen if you vote no on prop 22


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

AB5 said:


> All the Surfers love AB5. This is the law of the land and Serf!!!!!


Vote yes on Prop 22, who cares what surfers love, they don't drive


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

NicFit said:


> Yeah, I was born and raised in California but now it's becoming too liberal, people here are becoming dumber by the day and think that they should get everything handed to them. If Prop 22 passes and it's favored right now then you can take your own advice and go find a new job since you want to be an employee so bad


Same here buddy.
Both me and wifey born in Cali. 
I am a native son who really loves this state. I became an adult in San Francisco in the 70's and 80's. 
I miss my beautiful city and state.
It is changed, and not good.
Socialists shit in their own nest.

Next spring I hope to be out of here. Hope it isn't too late


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

vote yes on 22, who doesnt want a 30 cent raise per mile???? plus health care fund at 15 hours, if uber becomes w-2 in CA they are just going to eliminate 90% of drivers, it will be amazon flex but 10 times worse, 100k drivers fighting over 2000 shifts, get a shift 40 miles from your house, no benefits since youll be working way less than 30 hours a week, more like 4 hours a week to drive far away with no dest filter, dont pick up that 3.5 pool? youre fired...........


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

NicFit said:


> If prop 22 fails I will be moving to Nevada though.


We're full.

But seriously, unless you're going to rural NV, Vegas and Reno are as blue as CA, and declining rapidly.

NV was the last state to implement the PUA program and one of the last five states to apply for the LWA.
CA leaders may not care about Californians, but NV leaders REALLY REALLY don't care about Nevadans.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

AB5 said:


> Calling on all drivers and people to vote NO on AB5. Stop Dara!!!! Surfs have rights!!!!


Yes driver needs AB5 NOW no more billions for Uber and drivers not afford to fix their vehicle


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Taxi2Uber said:


> We're full.
> 
> But seriously, unless you're going to rural NV, Vegas and Reno are as blue as CA, and declining rapidly.
> 
> ...


Then Nevada won't pull this junk like California. They don't seem to regulate very well and Vegas they like to take care of their good drivers, Reno didn't seem too bad either. I'm not happy about leaving where I was born and raised but these laws are going to far


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

NicFit said:


> Then Nevada won't pull this junk like California.


I hope not, but NV has been turning into CA East for awhile. 
The Gov says he doesn't give a damn about rural NV.
This Gov has been following Newsom's actions for COVID nearly every step, as an example.
I'm ready to bail.


NicFit said:


> Vegas they like to take care of their good drivers


Vegas takes care of whoever brings the biggest bribe.


NicFit said:


> I'm not happy about leaving where I was born and raised


I'm not loyal to that.
That was my parents choice and things change.
I've rather find someplace that has values similar to my own.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Taxi2Uber said:


> I hope not, but NV has been turning into CA East for awhile.
> The Gov says he doesn't give a damn about rural NV.
> This Gov has been following Newsom's actions for COVID nearly every step, as an example.
> I'm ready to bail.
> ...


I need to go with the money is, if they make me an employee then I doubt I'll make what I was making before. They'll take too much from taxes and they won't pay you more then minimum wage. I'm kinda wanting to go to Vegas, at least it isn't as boring yet there and it'll take several years for them to ever regulate like they do in kilifornia


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

Jst1dreamr said:


> You moron, AB5 was passed by voters in November 2019. You really should go find a deep hole and jump in it. Thank God that almost everybody else in Texas is smarter than you are. Forget about AB5, it is in the history books. Change your screen name to "DumberThanDirt" and go get an education.
> 
> 
> You must be related to the AB5 dude in Texas.


Who's the moron? AB5 was passed by the state legislators and signed into law by the governor.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

Paul Vincent said:


> Who's the moron? AB5 was passed by the state legislators and signed into law by the governor.


So why do they created AB5 any wise answer I'm seeing someone like another doesn't


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

Lawsuits, there have been thousands of liability lawsuits associated with Uber/Lyft right here in California. Little ones we never hear about in the news but they're clogging up this court system.
AB5 was also created for unemployment claims, wrongful termination claims and discrimination claims.
Is that a wise answer? I don't know... I get my information from my wife who was a employment attorney for 25 years and now is sitting on the State Judiciary Bench. After AB5 passed all the judges had to go to training on the new law and how it would apply in their respective courtrooms.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Areyousure said:


> You are more informed than most. Yet you admit right here that you want to vote for something based on how you think it will affect you, and that you are unsure how the proposition affects others. Being that you are unsure the totality of prop22 we can assume you actually don't know how it will affect you.
> 
> I see this across the board with politics. "It's bad for me, I don't care about you." Then the ironic part is the stance is formed on information provided by the proponents and in reality the legislation could hurt even you. Look who is supporting each side. Yeson22 is yeson more uber abuse. Edit* PAID FOR BY UBER WITH MONEY FROM YOUR LABOR


Here's what I do know.

Prop 22 is one of the more personal propositions to come down the pike, it's all about UberPeople, eh? so excuse me, if I consider how it affects me, personally.

I mean, who doesn't? It's not that I don't care about you, but don't expect someone to vote against their own interest. And that does not necessarily equal not caring about other people, so your reasoning is specious.

Speaking of 'other people' are not customers people? If Uber and Lyft bail, hundreds of thousands of customers so used to taking Uber and Lyft will now be forced to take taxis. I don't think they are going to appreciate it.

If Prop 22 fails, Uber bails. So, if you are voting against it, you are killing 10s of thousands of side hustle gigs for folks the convenience of which is more important than the bennies, most of which they are getting elsewhere, as am I.

also, if AB5 stands, there goes multi-apping. You'll not be allowed to do that if you are on a W2.

I'm not so sure your point about 'not caring about others', isn't something you should be thinking about, yourself., if you are voting against Prop 22.

The platform gigs are like money faucets. They can be turned on and off, any time. That's really a historic and neat feature in the workaday world I grew up in, where such a thing never really existed until I reached the age of 63. Unless you did door to door sales, or owned an ice cream truck, or something like that ( I've done both, by the way, way back in my youth).

Say i got another job, and I'm being threatened to be fired if I don't kiss someone's ass so bad it makes me want to throw up. Now that i have a few platforms I can easily turn to to make ends meet, if I had to, I'll just quit the damn job, and tell them to shove it and go do the gigs until something better turns up, plus the fact that I can be more selective.

Now, the above scenario doesn't actually apply to me, as I am retired, but it does apply to a lot of people.

Can't do that, if UBer and all the RS and gig jobs bail from CA , now can I?

I'm certain that Uber will bail, and the reason is that they won't allow a precedent to be set to give other states the idea. They'll have to bail.

And, to all the folks voting against 22, thanks a lot, if it results in losing our driving gigs.

For me, it's like this, I'm retired with social security, it's not enough to live but the money from uber makes life living just about right.

There aren't many jobs for a guy my age (pushing 70), especially with my resume of being a cab driver and later a wedding photograper for most of my life ( and Uber of late ) other than security work, which I really don't want to do.

If you kill 22, Uber bails, probably the others, too, and you expect me to 'think about other people"?

That makes no sense. Why would I vote against my own interest? Why would anyone ( knowingly, anyway ) ?

If you honestly believe that voting against 22 is in my own interest, maybe you know something i don't, so please explain it to me.

And don't give me that guilt trip of 'caring about others', hey, it's okay to vote for something that is in your interest. More often than not, voting in your own interest will coincide with the greater interest. Not always, but often enough, but it's reasonable to consider one's own interest as the prime reason for voting for anything.

There's a couple of things about RSing that can be fixed without having to go full on employee. Such as a legislative fix to allow drivers to collect unemployment if they are deactivated. And, allowing for unionization ( that's done democratically). Those are the two big things for me. AS for health care, I'm personally against employer based health care. Look at all the people who lost their health care when they lost their jobs due to covid. If there were UHC, that would not be an issue. But, that's another argument, altogether.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

Paul Vincent said:


> Lawsuits, there have been thousands of liability lawsuits associated with Uber/Lyft right here in California. Little ones we never hear about in the news but they're clogging up this court system.
> AB5 was also created for unemployment claims, wrongful termination claims and discrimination claims.
> Is that a wise answer? I don't know... I get my information from my wife who was a employment attorney for 25 years and now is sitting on the State Judiciary Bench. After AB5 passed all the judges had to go to training on the new law and how it would apply in their respective courtrooms.





Paul Vincent said:


> Lawsuits, there have been thousands of liability lawsuits associated with Uber/Lyft right here in California. Little ones we never hear about in the news but they're clogging up this court system.
> AB5 was also created for unemployment claims, wrongful termination claims and discrimination claims.
> Is that a wise answer? I don't know... I get my information from my wife who was a employment attorney for 25 years and now is sitting on the State Judiciary Bench. After AB5 passed all the judges had to go to training on the new law and how it would apply in their respective courtrooms.


I knew everything you said just didn't know such developed State like California didn't have yet the Law in place against this predators corporation who explore Americans like slave for interest of foregh investors .. Nice combination Japanese investors INDIANS tech employees and Iranian CEO


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I see a no as a vote for anti-Keynesian neo-classical imperialism.


Thanks for clearing that up, but as a peculiar antihypersesquipedalianistic person, myself, I thought it was clearly an antidisestablishmentarianistic thing to do.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Sorry, I am hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobic.


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> Here's what I do know.
> 
> Prop 22 is one of the more personal propositions to come down the pike, it's all about UberPeople, eh? so excuse me, if I consider how it affects me, personally.
> 
> ...


Awesome post, I'm always in awe of your writings. AB5 sucks but so does prop 22. I would never expect anybody to vote against their own interest. (Except for people that relied on the affordable Care act and voted for Trump) 
I wish you well and thank you again for some of your past posts they have always been enlightening .


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Sorry, I am hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobic.


Yeah, right. We figured that out a long time ago.



AB5 said:


> Calling on all drivers and people to vote NO on AB5. Stop Dara!!!! Surfs have rights!!!!


I tried to vote no on AB5, but they would not let me enter the building.
I walked in with my hot bag, claiming food delivery right to enter.
Seems like you need to spend millions of dollars and somehow get elected to enter the hallowed halls.


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

AB5 said:


> Calling on all drivers and people to vote NO on AB5. Stop Dara!!!! Surfs have rights!!!!


Why? And what rights do you need? Please note I'm not against Uber, but company find the way. Lyft maybe &#128563;


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

AB5 said:


> Surfs have rights!!!!


Come on man, you know better than that.

We do not have the right to assemble (unless its to burn businesses).
We do not have the right to worship.
We do not have to right to life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness.

What the hell rights are you talking about?


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

AB5 said:


> We are employees. Pay are taxes


You do realize that state taxes are deducted from you pay, right? That minimum wage you dream about is going to be a lot smaller once the government takes her bite out of your minimum wage pay.


----------



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> You do realize that state taxes are deducted from you pay, right? That minimum wage you dream about is going to be a lot smaller once the government takes her bite out of your minimum wage pay.


Vote No on Prop 22. Stop Uber


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

Fusion_LUser said:


> You do realize that state taxes are deducted from you pay, right? That minimum wage you dream about is going to be a lot smaller once the government takes her bite out of your minimum wage pay.


Most (REAL)independent contractors pay quarterly tax.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Paul Vincent said:


> Most (REAL)independent contractors pay quarterly tax.


You know that. I know that. Simps like @AB5 or The Gift think they will get the full minimum wage though. They (especially AB5) are giddy with the idea that they will get minimum wage and completely ignore the fact that minimum wage is before deductions...


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Fusion_LUser said:


> You know that. I know that. Simps like @AB5 or The Gift think they will get the full minimum wage though. They (especially AB5) are giddy with the idea that they will get minimum wage and completely ignore the fact that minimum wage is before deductions...


Lol, thanks for the invitation to your argument on tax. But I'll pass, thanks; it doesn't pique my interest.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Lol, thanks for the invitation to your argument on tax. But I'll pass, thanks; it doesn't pique my interest.


I don't recall offering an invite to hear your great wisdom on how .25 a minute is good for us all. But thanks for the interest and maybe next time you can show less interest. Unless of course that is not what you said and that you are really interested...


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I don't recall offering an invite to hear your great wisdom on how .25 a minute is good for us all. But thanks for the interest and maybe next time you can show less interest. Unless of course that is not what you said and that you are really interested...


I interpreted your mentioning of me to be an invitation to banality. No, indeed I could not be less interested in discussing tax with you, which is why it won't happen.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I interpreted your mentioning of me to be an invitation to banality. No, indeed I could not be less interested in discussing tax with you, which is why it won't happen.


And I have never seen anyone so not interested! I know I know that is not what you are saying. But with you here to drop a myriad of fifty-cent words we are all better for it. Thank you for not being interested.


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

MSN Money: Column: Uber and Lyft just made their campaign to pay workers less the costliest in history.
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/worl...e-costliest-in-history/ar-BB18Pwzh?li=BBnbcA1


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Fusion_LUser said:


> And I have never seen anyone so not interested! I know I know that is not what you are saying. But with you here to drop a myriad of fifty-cent words we are all better for it. Thank you for not being interested.


Indeed, I am not interested in your tax discussion. Which is why I have contributed nothing to it, nor will I.

Regarding your characterisation, all words have the same monetary value. That is, none. I'm not sure how you came up with a valuation of 50 cents for banality. Anyway, I see my mission here as bringing light to the dark corners of literacy deficit. I'm glad you find it useful.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Indeed, I am not interested in your tax discussion. Which is why I have contributed nothing to it, nor will I.
> 
> Regarding your characterisation, all words have the same monetary value. That is, none. I'm not sure how you came up with a valuation of 50 cents for banality. Anyway, I see my mission here as bringing light to the dark corners of literacy deficit. I'm glad you find it useful.


Well all I can say is any time The Gift honors us with a response it is a good day. Truly we are blessed for witnessing greatness at a rock bottom discounted price. You are so much like Burger King. You always have it your way and what you say is as valuable as a Whopper Jr.

I will sit in anticipation for your no-interest but interested response.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Well all I can say is any time The Gift honors us with a response it is a good day. Truly we are blessed for witnessing greatness at a rock bottom discounted price. You are so much like Burger King. You always have it your way and what you say is as valuable as a Whopper Jr.
> 
> I will sit in anticipation for your no-interest but interested response.


*Reading comprehension. I said that I was not interested in discussing taxation with you. Again, this is why I have not discussed taxation with you.

Just so you know, we are currently discussing my contributions to the forum. This is different from discussing taxation. I'm surprised that I am having to explain the topic of conversation. But anyway, again, I am glad that you find my contributions useful.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> *Reading comprehension. I said that I was not interested in discussing taxation with you. Again, this is why I have not discussed taxation with you.


You know Burger King if I had .25 for every time you posted about how you are not interested Uber wouldn't have to pay for 4 minutes of work!


----------



## TRugen (Aug 28, 2020)

It's very rare that companies or people in charge of companies will pay you what is the fair rate. They'll pay you the "market" rate but who controls the market?

AB5 is not ideal but Uber had two options: treat us like we truly are IC or pour in millions into a measure to fight against it.

Last I heard, it was $180mm spent for 22 vs $50mm spent against 22.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

dnlbaboof said:


> vote yes on 22, who doesnt want a 30 cent raise per mile???? plus health care fund at 15 hours, if uber becomes w-2 in CA they are just going to eliminate 90% of drivers, it will be amazon flex but 10 times worse, 100k drivers fighting over 2000 shifts, get a shift 40 miles from your house, no benefits since youll be working way less than 30 hours a week, more like 4 hours a week to drive far away with no dest filter, dont pick up that 3.5 pool? youre fired...........


There's no raise at all, I'm voting yes on 22 cuz I don't want to be Uber employee, but stop telling this crap, you don't get a shit from prop 22


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Fusion_LUser said:


> You know Burger King if I had .25 for every time you posted about how you are not interested Uber wouldn't have to pay for 4 minutes of work!


I can see what you're trying to do. I said that I am not interested in discussing taxation with you, and you are attempting (badly) to score a few points by insinuating that my continuing to converse with you about other matters is evidence that I am interested in discussing taxation with you. This is, of course, extremely puerile.

Anyway, I am of course interested in discussing matters with you, especially topics such as your behaviour and the errors you make in your discourse; areas where I see much deficiency.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

MikhailCA said:


> There's no raise at all, I'm voting yes on 22 cuz I don't want to be Uber employee, but stop telling this crap, you don't get a shit from prop 22


You do get 30 cents more per mile sounds like a raise to me


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

MikhailCA said:


> There's no raise at all, I'm voting yes on 22 cuz I don't want to be Uber employee, but stop telling this crap, you don't get a shit from prop 22


Like it or not you already ARE an employee. Uber just refuses to acknowledge the fact.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

dnlbaboof said:


> You do get 30 cents more per mile sounds like a raise to me


You do not get 30 cents per mile. Uber will pay for it only if you didn't make a guaranteed amount of money. There's no way you can make that low in California.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MikhailCA said:


> You do not get 30 cents per mile. Uber will pay for it only if you didn't make a guaranteed amount of money. There's no way you can make that low in California.


Lol, you might as well try to explain string theory.

I posted a very simple explanation of what Uber's guarantee offer is. But does .... not .... compute.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

May H. said:


> Like it or not you already ARE an employee. Uber just refuses to acknowledge the fact.


Well, I don't care about it in the long run, just need Uber for the next 2-3 months.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I can see what you're trying to do. I said that I am not interested in discussing taxation with you, and you are attempting (badly) to score a few points by insinuating that my continuing to converse with you about other matters is evidence that I am interested in discussing taxation with you. This is, of course, extremely peurile.
> 
> Anyway, I am of course interested in discussing matters with you, especially topics such as your behaviour and the errors you make in your discourse; areas where I see much deficiency.


Yes Burger King I know you are not interested. We have already addressed the fact that you were so not interested you replied you were not-interested repeatedly. And I for one know when a man is super serious by how he shows so much interest in not being interested. Oh and one of your fifty-cent words is not spelled correctly. How upsetting that must be for you.

If only Uber paid enough to buy a proper spell checker, huh?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Yes Burger King I know you are not interested. We have already addressed the fact that you were so not interested you replied you were not-interested repeatedly. And I for one know when a man is super serious by how he shows so much interest in not being interested.


I already called you out on what you're trying to do. Now you're just making yourself look (even more) foolish.


> Oh and one of your fifty-cent words is not spelled correctly. How upsetting that must be for you.
> 
> If only Uber paid enough to buy a proper spell checker, huh?


No, spell checkers and online dictionaries are free. There's no need to pay for them. And yes, I do occasionally make spelling mistakes. I'll admit it. Sorry if you have a problem with that!


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MikhailCA said:


>


50 cents says that his next response will contain the word "interested". Or 50 cent. Or Burger King.

:roflmao:


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I already called you out on what you're trying to do. Now you're just making yourself look (even more) foolish.


Oh you called me out on what I'm trying to do? What am I trying to do? All I remember is replying to Paul Vincent about how some of the Simps here at UP think AB5 all swell and dandy to get minimum wage and boom Mr. Burger King himself is replying to me about how's he is not interested! So if that means you will spend the next week here proving just how much you are not interested I'm up for it.

But if you think your continued replying to me about how you are not interested is making me look foolish then more power to you. If that's the best you can do that's the best you can do. It's a lot like how you think getting minimum wage is the best you can do!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Oh you called me out on what I'm trying to do? What am I trying to do? All I remember is replying to Paul Vincent about how some of the Simps here at UP think AB5 all swell and dandy to get minimum wage and boom Mr. Burger King himself is replying to me about how's he is not interested! So if that means you will spend the next week here proving just how much you are not interested I'm up for it.


Lol, again with the Burger King! Very odd.

Anyway, once again, I said that I am not interested in discussing taxation with you. Yet in every response to me, you (for some unknown reason) claim that I am indeed interested in discussing taxation with you. The evidence you offer for this is that I have been discussing other topics with you, however these are completely unrelated to taxation. We have discussed your behaviour, long words, and my spelling mistake, for example.

Again, I am not interested in discussing taxation with you. No matter how much you try to insist I am. How can you know that I am not interested in discussing taxation with you? Because I would have discussed it by now if I wanted to.

What are you trying to do, you ask? You know full well. Score points, of course. Trying to distort what the other person said in order to try to make yourself seem clever. Because you're a points scorer. How do I know? This:


> And I have never seen anyone so not interested! I know I know that is not what you are saying.


Of course that's not what I am saying. You points scorer, you!


> But if you think your continued replying to me about how you are not interested is making me look foolish then more power to you. If that's the best you can do that's the best you can do.


No, it's your continued insistence in..every..post from you that I want to discuss taxation with you that makes you look foolish. All I'm doing is having a conversation with you. I don't see this as a "is that the best you can do" type of thing. This isn't a competition, however much you may like to think it is. This is a discussion forum.


> It's a lot like how you think getting minimum wage is the best you can do!


Unsurprisingly, yet another strawman from you. Evidently all you've got in the tank.

It's clear that you'll come back with further insistence that I am interested in discussing taxation with you. But your repertoire is unchanging and unoriginal. Don't take this the wrong way, but it's beginning to become tiresome and, if I'm honest, boring. I don't see any benefit in continuing to field your insistence that I want to discuss taxation with you, so I won't respond to the next insistence from you.

However, if you do come up with something else that you would like to discuss then by all means let me know and I will let you know if I am interested or not. Of course, you will insist that I am interested, but that looks like par for the course. Until then, toodles!


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Lol, again with the Burger King! Very odd.
> 
> Anyway, once again, I said that I am not interested in discussing taxation with you.


I'm still at a loss over how you continue to think I wanted to discuss anything with you or what you are or are not interested in when I was talking to someone else. I do find it entertaining though how easy it is to make the most brilliant person on UP spend so much time trying to prove some point that nobody wanted and certainly did not ask for.

Anyway, once again, all I was doing was replying to another person. Sorry that fragile little ego of yours can't stand the fact that at no time was I (or anyone else for that matter) asking you what you are or are not interested in.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

TRugen said:


> It's very rare that companies or people in charge of companies will pay you what is the fair rate. They'll pay you the "market" rate but who controls the market?


I can answer that.
Nobody 'controls the market'.

Economic markets eventually always succumb to market forces ... which is like gravity. It can not be controlled. It can be temporarily manipulated, and is, but eventually economic law is just that. Law. Labor is a commodity that is bought and sold every day and is subject to the specific economic Law of Supply and Demand.

Value: What a ready willing and able buyer will pay a ready willing and able seller with no undue influence on either party.

In other words; your labor is worth whatever you and the boss agree that it is worth.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

TRugen said:


>


Rate of productivity? What does it mean? Who becomes more productive? America become less productive compare to 1960.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

MikhailCA said:


> Rate of productivity? What does it mean? Who becomes more productive? America become less productive compare to 1960.


Yea, shame on us.
We've restricted child labor laws and we only work an average of 50 hours a week now.
Lazy Americans.
Sheesh.

Also, it kind of depends on how you measure "productive".
In 1960 China was not stealing from us as much.
They've relieved us (you and me) of billions of dollars of wealth - but, it's ok because Biden gained a LOT of his family wealth there AND taught his son how to do it in Russia.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Yea, shame on us.
> We've restricted child labor laws and we only work an average of 50 hours a week now.
> Lazy Americans.
> Sheesh.
> ...


America, not Americans, there's some difference.
At the first place you guys move all manufactories to China which one ****ed up blue collars. Since early 90s you guys start moving all of IT jobs to India which one ****ing up white collars(hello Silicon Valley).
I'm not even talking about H1B visas(hello college students, good luck to compete)

China? Stole? Your guys gave them all of it, except nuclear weapon(it's Russia  )


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

dnlbaboof said:


> You do get 30 cents more per mile sounds like a raise to me


maybe not. If the IRS decides if we are getting 30 cents towards mileage they my limit the deduction per mile to 27 cents from 57 cents. That would be no good for those of us who hunt for a tax loss.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

MikhailCA said:


> You do not get 30 cents per mile. Uber will pay for it only if you didn't make a guaranteed amount of money. There's no way you can make that low in California.


The formula is uber will pay min wage $13 x1.2 plus 30 cents enroute or on trip. So it its not a bad deal. if a driver in CA has a slow day makes 75 bucks in 5 hours and has driven 100 miles you will get a raise........$30(100 x.3) bucks in miles plus 13 x 1.2 x 5hrs =78........78 plus 30 =108, so in this example you'd make $33 more in 5 hours

This raise could really help with long pickups on slow days. Lyft and uber esp Lyft drivers always complain about long distance pickups, now with prop 22 you get paid by the mile and hour on the way there, yes on 22, the option is 90% of drivers lose jobs if 22 does not pass, so its better than nothing.


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

TRugen said:


> Not at all. Not even cute.
> 
> Just because you make something into a cartoon doesn't mean that it's automatically cute.


Perennial hottie Marge Simpson has entered the chat


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

dnlbaboof said:


> yes on 22, the option is 90% of drivers lose jobs if 22 does not pass, so its better than nothing.


amen. 
but.
What does the IRS do with the 30 cents? Does it reduce the mileage deduction of 57 cents? Inquiring minds want to know. No answer yet. Makes a difference.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

SHalester said:


> amen.
> but.
> What does the IRS do with the 30 cents? Does it reduce the mileage deduction of 57 cents? Inquiring minds want to know. No answer yet. Makes a difference.


You asked the same question in the thread on Prop 22. I'll give you the same basic answer here. If you are reimbursed for any business expense, you can't claim a deduction for it, leaving you with a mileage deduction of only the unreimbursed portion of 27 cents. The 30 cents should not be reported as taxable income. Any business related miles for which Uber doesn't give you the 30 cents, you will get to claim the full SMR. This new wrinkle is going to call for careful, solid record keeping.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Older Chauffeur said:


> he 30 cents should not be reported as taxable income


Yeah, not too sure about your answer. Depends on how the 30 cents is labeled and then it depends on the IRS and how they see it. But yes, I've posted this several times as it is relevant to those of use who hunt for tax loss to offset 'other' income ie we don't need to show any MORE income as they might cause unwelcome changes to our taxes (paid).

If the 30 cents is left as 'toward expenses' I think the 57 cents deduction is safe. Maybe.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

SHalester said:


> Yeah, not too sure about your answer. Depends on how the 30 cents is labeled and then it depends on the IRS and how they see it. But yes, I've posted this several times as it is relevant to those of use who hunt for tax loss to offset 'other' income ie we don't need to show any MORE income as they might cause unwelcome changes to our taxes (paid).
> 
> If the 30 cents is left as 'toward expenses' I think the 57 cents deduction is safe. Maybe.


Okay, read IRS Pub 463, which covers vehicle expenses. Or, ask your tax professional/preparer.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Or, ask your tax professional/preparer.


nope. They wouldn't know either. This is a pure IRS decision. And if you read carefully I don't think any literature goes over if you are not being reimbursed at the IRS levels for mileage. Key. 30 cents is not the rate and pretty sure there is not a single entity that 'sorta' reimbursed for mileage at a reduced rate.

As I stated it will depend on the 'wording'. If the 30 cents is 'toward expenses' and they don't say only for mileage there is a good chance we keep the 57 cents deduction.

Won't know for sure for a while. Prop 22 even if it passes won't be effective until Jan 1st.


----------



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

No on Prop 22. AB5 for life. Drivers are employees


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> This new wrinkle is going to call for careful, solid record keeping.


Just wait till the majority of 'the people' finally realize that the IRS is a toothless tiger.
They don't give a flying **** about Uber drivers.
They not even chasing rich people - they're more concerned with giving OUT money for the China Virus.

The whole system is crumbling.
The jails and prisons are being emptied so they can vote for Joe.
The courts are completely clogged; and not running full time in many jurisdictions.
Cops have been neutered; no help from them any more.
Felons are being arrested - and released with no bail.
In Cali, we don't even have reliable utilities.

And, you guys are really gonna worry about what happens to that other 27 cents?
SMH


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

SHalester said:


> nope. They wouldn't know either. This is a pure IRS decision. And if you read carefully I don't think any literature goes over if you are not being reimbursed at the IRS levels for mileage. Key. 30 cents is not the rate and pretty sure there is not a single entity that 'sorta' reimbursed for mileage at a reduced rate.
> 
> As I stated it will depend on the 'wording'. If the 30 cents is 'toward expenses' and they don't say only for mileage there is a good chance we keep the 57 cents deduction.
> 
> Won't know for sure for a while. Prop 22 even if it passes won't be effective until Jan 1st.


The IRS already made a decision many years ago. If an employee is reimbursed for expenses, that amount is not considered taxable. If actual expenses exceed the reimbursed amount, the difference is deductible. And yes, it is indeed covered in IRS Publication 463. Why do you think the IRS would change the rules just because Uber/Lyft drivers become employees? I received reimbursement for mileage and other expenses for over 32 years. Been there, done that.
If your tax person doesn't know the answer, maybe you need a new one.

Actually, if you do the math, the reimbursement of 30 cents per mile is better than a deduction, since it's not taxed.
If you take the write off, you only get a portion, based on your tax bracket.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

dnlbaboof said:


> The formula is uber will pay min wage $13 x1.2 plus 30 cents enroute or on trip. So it its not a bad deal. if a driver in CA has a slow day makes 75 bucks in 5 hours and has driven 100 miles you will get a raise........$30(100 x.3) bucks in miles plus 13 x 1.2 x 5hrs =78........78 plus 30 =108, so in this example you'd make $33 more in 5 hours
> 
> This raise could really help with long pickups on slow days. Lyft and uber esp Lyft drivers always complain about long distance pickups, now with prop 22 you get paid by the mile and hour on the way there, yes on 22, the option is 90% of drivers lose jobs if 22 does not pass, so its better than nothing.


Prop 22 is not perfect by far but at least with Prop 22 minimum wage is the starting point unlike AB5, where minimum wage is the max you will earn.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Older Chauffeur said:


> If your tax person doesn't know the answer, maybe you need a new one.


hahahaha, you still don't get it, but that is ok. Answer doesn't need to be known until 2022.

If you can agree 30 cents is not a total mileage reimbursement, perhaps that is path to understanding your 'answers' aren't really answers that are etched in stone.

Otherwise, I feel the circle debate has begun and I don't play that silly game.


----------



## TRugen (Aug 28, 2020)

Jihad Me At Hello said:


> Perennial hottie Marge Simpson has entered the chat


She was hot?
We have different tastes then.
She's at best homey.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

dnlbaboof said:


> The formula is uber will pay min wage $13 x1.2 plus 30 cents enroute or on trip. So it its not a bad deal. if a driver in CA has a slow day makes 75 bucks in 5 hours and has driven 100 miles you will get a raise........$30(100 x.3) bucks in miles plus 13 x 1.2 x 5hrs =78........78 plus 30 =108, so in this example you'd make $33 more in 5 hours
> 
> This raise could really help with long pickups on slow days. Lyft and uber esp Lyft drivers always complain about long distance pickups, now with prop 22 you get paid by the mile and hour on the way there, yes on 22, the option is 90% of drivers lose jobs if 22 does not pass, so its better than nothing.


First, you are mixing up overall 5hours and 5hours driving toward the pax or with the pax in the car.(there's huge difference). On average you gonna spend 8 hours online versus 5 hours driving to/with pax.

Second, Uber already said, it will calculate it for 2 weeks average. So slow days or slow weeks?

Third, the person who really thinks he will win something from prop 22 should really apply to Macdonald, I promise you will make more money over there.



Fusion_LUser said:


> Prop 22 is not perfect by far but at least with Prop 22 minimum wage is the starting point unlike AB5, where minimum wage is the max you will earn.


Not really, don't forget if Uber gonna have drivers as employees, at the same time it will start to compete with any other employers. A lot of companies will offer better deal to the Ok(not even right) guy with the car, so it will vanish all(the hireable) drivers from platform if Uber will continue treat its drivers the way they treat them. So on the long run AB5 is really good for a lot of people.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

TRugen said:


> She was hot?
> We have different tastes then.
> She's at best homey.


I've seen some of her special feature movies on Porn Hub.
Homey is not the word I'd use ...


----------



## TRugen (Aug 28, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> I've seen some of her special feature movies on Porn Hub.
> Homey is not the word I'd use ...


This.... is.... Marge Simpson?

Ok.

different strokes for different folks?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

TRugen said:


> This.... is.... Marge Simpson?
> 
> Ok.
> 
> different strokes for different folks?


Hey, _everybody_ does it.
Marge has her needs too.


----------

